# Alguien programa en Php?

## Cyberstudio

Hola muchachos.

Ultimamente quiero aprender programacion web. Mi experiencia en programacion es en el mundo de .net, utilizando C#. Tecnicamente lo mas logico seria utilizar ASP.net para desarrollar para la web, ya que es de .net, y ya conozco el lenguaje C#.

El caso es que simplemente no me gusta ASP. Eso de utilizar Windows en el servidor  no me gusta. de IIS tengo una mala imagen, desde esos dias del gusano Code Red. Analizando un poco el tema y esos factores, me he decidido por Php, ya que la idea de tener un servidor con linux, apache, mysql y php me gusta mucho, no me siento atado a una compañia.

Teniendo en cuenta lo que quiero, consegui 4 libros sobre php. Muy completos y tienen en promedio 800 paginas. En total ya he visto 100 paginas sobre php y para mi sorpresa el lenguaje me resulta muy similar  a la sintaxis de C#/C++ con la que ya estoy familiarizado, pero hay algo que me preocupa: Como hacer paginas funcionales.

Con eso me refiero a las interfaces graficas. En el poco tiempo que estuve viendo ASP.net, estaba utilizando el diseñador de interfaces para hacer todas las cosas, lo cual me resulta muy comodo, pero en Php no veo nada de eso. En los libros que compre no me dicen como crear paginas funcionales como estas:

http://www.smartftp.com/

http://www.zend.com/

http://www.mysql.com/

Eso es lo que quiero, crear paginas agradables, pero todo lo que veo en los libros y en internet es sobre el lenguaje, sobre como hacer bucles, comparaciones, etc etc y eso es algo que no me preocupa porque lo puedo aprender relativamente facil. Lo que me preocupa es el diseño de las paginas y en eso estoy desorientado.

Alguien podria darme alguna informacion u orientarme sobre cual es el camino? 

Ah, por cierto, para mi utilizar CMS's no es una opcion. Quiero aprender a hacerlo yo.

Gracias.

----------

## Stolz

No se si te he entendido bien. Por lo que dices aprender la técnica de programar en PHP no te va a costar, si ya sabes programar en cualquier otro lenguaje. Al principio cuesta un poco controlar las sesiones, las cookies, las conexiones MySQL y la inyección de código SQL, pero luego resulta mecánico.

Si con "linterfaces graficas" te refieres a que lo que quieres aprender es el diseño (aspecto) de las páginas web, lo que tienes que mirar no es PHP, sino CSS. Un buen sitio para empezar es http://www.w3schools.com/css/default.asp

Es un lenguaje muy sencillo, pero para sacarle provecho hace falta mucha experiencia.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Cyberstudio

Gracias por la informacion.

Alguien me hablo de un sistema de plantillas para php llamado "Smarty"

Segun he visto, para programar en Php no necesito ningun ide ni nada, sino simplemente algo como notepad++ en windows, o gedit en gnome, lo cual me agrada mucho porque siento que es flexible, y no se le oculta nada al programador.

Si alguien tiene mas informacion, me gustaria conocerla   :Cool: 

----------

## salvapc

Yo para programar en php utilizo unicamente quanta.

en el edito el php y el html, programa muy bueno y la sintaxis

coloreada que lleva te hacer ver rapidamente toda la programacion.

Para el aspecto "visual" de la pagina lo que tienes que aplicar es 

html y css, puedes hacerlo a pelo en el mismo quanta o usar

calquier editor visual.

Respecto a Smarty yo lo utilizo en todas mis paginas, me da

la libertad de separ todo el codigo php de la programacion

html.

----------

## i92guboj

No hay nada de misterio en php. Es un lenguaje fácil. Simplemente es un generador de html (o de lo que quieras, realmente). 

Como ya te dicen arriba, es css lo que necesitas para crear páginas como las que has enlazado. En la w3c hay validadores de html y de css, asegúrate de irlos usando conforme tu proyecto avance, así te asegurarás de crear código más portable. Personalmente, sugiero el uso de xhtml 1.0 estricto junto con css. Hace muy fácil el mantenimiento posterior así como el temeado de las páginas, porque todo lo que tiene qeu ver con estilos es abstraído. 

No uso quanta porque lo veo demasiado cargado. Realmente, para programar en el lenguaje que sea solo se necesita un editor con coloreado de sintaxis, que siempre ayuda, y poco más. Yo personalmente uso kate porque me gusta la forma en que maneja sesiones y múltiples archivos. Aunque también he usado de forma similar bluefish, si prefieres gtk.

En google hay infomación suficiente sobre php y css como para desbordar a cualquiera.

----------

## nflamel

Si necesitas un IDE puedes usar Eclipse PDT. Está bastante bien y al poder usar todos los plugins de Eclipse tienes funcionalidades para desbordarte. Yo llevo usándolo una temporada y está bastante bien.

Saludos!

----------

## x86

Para diseño te recomiendo HTML y CSS, esto  te permite mantener el diseño separado del contenido de la pagina, y por consiguiente puedes modificar el diseño sin tocar nada de la logica, te dejo un link a una pagina bastante representativa:

http://www.csszengarden.com

En esta pagina puedes cambiar el diseño (estan a la derecha) y los contenidos se mantienen y ademas te explica de lo que va el tema.

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Otro ejemplo de temeado usando css, más simple, lo puedes encontrar en la web de fvwm  :Razz: 

http://fvwm.org/

Pulsa en los botones de la ventana azul que hay dibujada dentro de la página. Como verás al pié de página, ha sido creada siguiendo xhtml 4.01 y css, una buena idea en mi opinión  :Smile: 

----------

